# Some more Jam please.



## too larry (Sep 23, 2017)

Thought we could use a Jam band thread. I'll start off with the Brothers. Join in.


----------



## too larry (Sep 23, 2017)

And it's good that Phish is back together and on the road.


----------



## too larry (Sep 23, 2017)

Warren may be the hardest working man in the jam business today.


----------



## too larry (Sep 23, 2017)

{I'm trying to keep these clips short for you guys}


----------



## too larry (Sep 30, 2017)

Not all grass is green.


----------



## too larry (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Oct 28, 2017)

What goes good with jams? Fresh biscuits of course. This as baked night before last. About as fresh as it gets.


----------



## too larry (Oct 28, 2017)

The band takes the stage about 10 minutes in ^^^^^^^


----------



## too larry (Oct 29, 2017)

32-20 blues


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 31, 2017)

can't have too much bela, right? plus with guest.


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 31, 2017)

feels like this belongs here. from my jam folder..


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 31, 2017)

may i please introduce
*Bombino*
. these tiny musicdesk jams can often be great


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 31, 2017)

thought you'd like this


----------



## too larry (Nov 5, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> can't have too much bela, right? plus with guest.


I somehow put my Bela Fleck Christmas CD on my MP3 player, so when I'm out hiking I get the occasional bluegrass jingle bells.


----------



## too larry (Nov 5, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


>


I've been a Ry Cooder fan since The Long Riders movie came out. He did a great job on those 1870's tunes.


----------



## too larry (Nov 5, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> thought you'd like this


George Clinton has a studio in Tallahassee and my part time maintenance man's step son worked there when he was in college. The maintenance man is a country music guy and didn't know who the kid was talking about. I had to show him on You Tube. George, like all of us, is getting pretty long in the tooth.


----------



## too larry (Nov 5, 2017)

This is an up and coming festival in the jam world. It's down south of me a ways.


----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 6, 2017)

here's a new funk band that i think would be great at some festivals .


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2017)

I have just recently started listening to these guys. Pretty good I guess.


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2017)

I like this one more better.


----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 7, 2017)

thought this would be good for hiking too ...


----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 7, 2017)

out of the box again, imagine this guy in a new kind of grateful dead or band of gypsies


----------



## too larry (Nov 8, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> thought this would be good for hiking too ...


Thanks for the heads up. I'd never heard of these guys before. I'll check them out.

Would help with PUDS.


----------



## too larry (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)

It's the mule.


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 19, 2017)

too larry said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'd never heard of these guys before. I'll check them out.
> 
> Would help with PUDS.


puds?


----------



## too larry (Nov 19, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> puds?


Sorry for the hiker lingo. Pointless Ups and Downs.


----------



## too larry (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)

He does pretty good despite those chubby little fingers.


----------



## Dee-Witt (Mar 3, 2018)

Taking it back some


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)

Dee-Witt said:


> Taking it back some


Nice.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (May 18, 2018)

Hey Larry, how 'bout a little Railroad Earth? 

Love seeing all the Gov't Mule. I'm pretty sure you're the reason I got into them, great band.


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Hey Larry, how 'bout a little Railroad Earth?
> 
> Love seeing all the Gov't Mule. I'm pretty sure you're the reason I got into them, great band.


I used to listen to the SXM Jam On channel almost exclusively. Heard lots of good Railroad Earth.


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2018)

If you like the bluegrassy stuff, you will like these guys.


----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 10, 2018)

Live now.


----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 12, 2018)

That Buddy Miles is the shit, what a jam


----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 12, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> That Buddy Miles is the shit, what a jam


No doubt!  ..that's the funk right there man!


----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 8, 2018)

I hiked and slept in my little bug bivvie/tarp setup day before yesterday. As I was fighting skeeters, this came up on the mp3 player. It's just right for jam.


----------



## Dr.J20 (Sep 8, 2018)

hey this is an incredible thread man! Thanks for doing this, i was on a hiatus for a little while but this thread definitely has brought me back to RIU...keep it up!


----------



## too larry (Sep 9, 2018)

Sound is a little rough on this one, but well worth the listen.


----------



## too larry (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## organitron (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Oct 9, 2018)

whom ever posted mouth full of cavities.. godbless you. 

Gotta slap up more k dubb too!!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Oct 9, 2018)

Last one sorry lol


----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Oct 10, 2018)

Miss going to these shows. Best years of my life!. 
Well before kids n such


----------



## too larry (Dec 5, 2018)

DMB w/ BF&tFT's. Two Step.


----------



## Tstat (Dec 5, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Miss going to these shows. B


Take a few days in late August and go to Lockn’ In Virginia! That’s what I do and I get 4 days of jamming fun day and night


----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2018)

Merry Christmas. Dark Side of the Mule.


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 11, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 11, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 11, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 11, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2019)

Tuesday Night Jams @ The Matrix, San Francisco featuring Jerry Garcia, John Cipollina, David Freiberg, Jack Casady, Jorma Kaukonen and Papa John Creach. Some debate on the date, it is probably 1969 as 10-21 was a Tuesday in 1969 and not 1970.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


I love those like that that don't look like they sound. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## injinji (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Gemtree (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2023)

A hiker I've been following got some trail magic tickets to this show at red rocks.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Yesterday at 11:19 PM)




----------

